# Bratfisch-sauer eingelegt



## Zölfisch (12. September 2008)

Zutaten:
Fische nach Verfügbarkeit (Weißfisch,Barsch,kleine Makrelen oder Heringe etc.)
Salz
Pfeffer
Zucker
Kochfischgewürz
Zwiebeln
Mehl
Essig (5%)

Zubereitung:
Fische reinigen und den Kopf und Schwanz entfernen,salzen,pfeffern und in Mehl wenden. Die Fische von beiden Seiten in Öl dunkel anbraten und in ein Steingefäß legen. Die Fische mit Zwiebelringe bedecken.
2 drittel Liter Wasser mit 1 drittel Essig, 1 Teelöffel Salz, 2-3 Eßlöffel Zucker und 1 Eßlöffel Kochfischgewürz mischen, erhitzen und über die Fische gießen, sodas diese vollkommen mit dem Sud abgedeckt werden.
Das Steingefäß abdecken und bis zum Verzehr 2-3 Tage an einem kühlen Ort aufbewahren.

Fische mit Pell-oder Bratkartoffeln servieren.

Guten Appetit wünscht Zölfisch#6


----------



## rob (12. September 2008)

*AW: Bratfisch-sauer eingelegt*

schon ausgedruckt:mdanke....!lg rob


----------



## chivas (12. September 2008)

*AW: Bratfisch-sauer eingelegt*

da ich in nem anderen thread keine antwort bekomme :c frag ich hier nochmal ^^

inzwischen sind die fische an die bucklige verwandschaft verteilt, aber für´s nächste mal...




chivas schrieb:


> hallo feinschmecker
> 
> hab soeben auch brassen süß-sauer gegessen, is ja wirklich super - ich bin echt begeistert
> 
> ...




vielleicht hat auch jemand erfahrung mit einwecken/einkochen?


----------



## boot (12. September 2008)

*AW: Bratfisch-sauer eingelegt*

Du mußt die Fische Braten dann in Gläser machen,,,,,,dann deinen Sud aus Essig Wasser Zucker Salz Pfeffer und Gewürzen zum Kochen bringen und gleich in die Gläser geben, Deckel drauf und fertig, nach erkalten im Kühlschrank aufbewaren ca 8 Wochen haltbar .lg


----------



## duck_68 (13. September 2008)

*AW: Bratfisch-sauer eingelegt*



chivas schrieb:


> da ich in nem anderen thread keine antwort bekomme :c frag ich hier nochmal ^^
> 
> inzwischen sind die fische an die bucklige verwandschaft verteilt, aber für´s nächste mal...
> 
> ...



geht natürlich mit dem Einwecken - nur, dass Du sie eben nach dem Übergießen mit dem Sud nochmal im großen Einwecktopf erhitzt. Dazu würde ich aber normale Einweckgläser mit Gummi nehmen - keine alten Schraubgläser.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## muddyliz (13. September 2008)

*AW: Bratfisch-sauer eingelegt*

Hier http://freenet-homepage.de/ernst-spangenberger/rezepte.htm#glas das Rezept für eingekochte Weißfische.


----------



## chivas (13. September 2008)

*AW: Bratfisch-sauer eingelegt*



muddyliz schrieb:


> Hier http://freenet-homepage.de/ernst-spangenberger/rezepte.htm#glas das Rezept für eingekochte Weißfische.



ick weeß^^
muß nur erstmal paar gurkengläser leerfuttern -.- dann werd ich´s testen 

hast du das zufällig schonmal im backofen versucht, also ohne einkochtopf? der ist nämlich nicht vorhanden ^^


----------



## Karauschenjäger (14. September 2008)

*AW: Bratfisch-sauer eingelegt*

Hi,

leg bloß nicht soviel (Weiß-)Fische wie ein Kollege von mir ein, denn der hatte einen großen Bohnen-Keramiktopf voller sauer eingelegter Fische, bekam langsam einen ganz breiten Mund vom vielen Essig und konnte die sauren Rotaugen dann nicht mehr sehen und schon gar nicht schmecken! :v

Also, besser ist es, alles in Maßen!

*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## Steff-Peff (21. September 2008)

*AW: Bratfisch-sauer eingelegt*

Hallo,

habe vergangene Woche das erste mal sauer eingelegte Rotaugen gemacht. Ich muss sagen, geschmacklich wirklich ein Gedicht #6

Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass das Fleisch sehr fest bleibt, obwohl ich die Rotaugen nicht dunkel gebraten habe, wie in manchen Rezepten vorgeschlagen, sondern nur schön rösch. Hinterher hatte ich noch ca 3 EL Öl über den Sud gegeben, der die Fische (angeblich) zart macht. 

Gibt es vielleicht sonst noch einen Trick ? Ist nicht superwichtig, würde mich aber interessieren. Das nächste mal möchte ich erst mal Filets einlegen, keine ganzen Fische mehr, und diese auch einkochen.

Für konstruktive Antworten vorab schon mal Danke !

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## MarioDD (22. September 2008)

*AW: Bratfisch-sauer eingelegt*

Rezepte gibts auch hier:
http://www.matjes-hering.de/herings-rezepte.php

geht natürlich auch mit Weißfischen-statt mit Hering


----------



## Fischbox (22. September 2008)

*AW: Bratfisch-sauer eingelegt*

Liest sich seeeeeehr lecker und ist es auch.

@Zölfisch 

Freue mich schon wieder auf den 31.Dezember#6


----------

